# 8183T problem



## pholleran (Jul 1, 2011)

I have an 8183T, bought it at an auction last year. The mower deck stopped working as I was mowing today. The PTO for the deck no longer works. Tractor runs great, only shows 463 hours. We don't have a manual for the tractor or the mower. Any ideas what could be wrong, where to get service manual and parts?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you have any model& serial #s,& pics?What engine hasit got?Is it an electric pto for the deck,or shaft drive?


----------



## pholleran (Jul 1, 2011)

SN 00387377

Onan engine model B48M-GA/SN L783411171


----------



## pholleran (Jul 1, 2011)

Shaft drive


----------



## pholleran (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm a new user, just getting used to this. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Most likely either the PTO is out of adjustment or the PTO clutch is worn out or both.

The PTO clutch is internal to the transmission so the transmission will have to come apart if the clutch needs to be replaced. The procedure details are in the service manual which is available at oldgravelys.net


----------



## pholleran (Jul 1, 2011)

Richard-tx said:


> Most likely either the PTO is out of adjustment or the PTO clutch is worn out or both.
> 
> The PTO clutch is internal to the transmission so the transmission will have to come apart if the clutch needs to be replaced. The procedure details are in the service manual which is available at oldgravelys.net


Thanks Richard! I found the service manual. Any advice on where to get parts?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Richard's is good. Their website is Welcome to Richard's Lawn & Garden

The PTO clutch is a bit pricey but if taken care of it will last at least 20 years.


----------



## pholleran (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello,

We have torn it down, but our tractor has the brake on the outside of the drum of the wheel. None of the manuals show this type of setup. We cannot remove the drum, even with a gear puller. Anyone have any ideas how to get it off?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

There were a couple of optional wheel brake kits (very desirable). Is yours the type with the brake bands or brake shoes?

To see each, go to gravelyparts.com, go into the OEM parts -> riding lawn mowers -> Kits and atttachments. Then search for "brake" or look for 35041 or 45840 brake kits. I think you have the former. 

You will have to have a large bearing splitter to remove the drum and hub assy. Do not pull on the drum, you will break it. In all truthfullness, only the RH hub needs to be pulled and hubs can be a real bear. There has been cases where heat was needed.


----------



## pholleran (Jul 1, 2011)

thanks again Richard. We got it off the tractor. Now we are not sure how to break it apart. We don't have the tool shown in the book. This may be more trouble than it is worth!


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

It is worth the effort. To buy a tractor is similar quality will cost you a minimum of $10,000.

Read the various manuals at oldgravelys.net As they made revisions, they updated the instructions. The most important thing is to have the transmission supported so that there is no pressure on the LH axle.

The small brake drum on the side has to come off.

Take lots of pictures, label the parts with whiteout (#2 for example) and note where the thrust bearings and washers go.

There is one woodruff key that is tricky to install. It is the one that engages the FWD clutch drive plate. 

One more bit of advice. Do NOT use gasket sealant when assembling it.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Which book are you referring to?

I didn't have to make or buy anything special when I did either of my tractors.


----------



## pholleran (Jul 1, 2011)

I should have been more specific. I actually meant that we had the PTO clutch out, rather than the brake drum. The book showed a picture of a special tool to remove the PTO clutch, or disassemble it.

We got the PTO clutch out before I saw your good advice above. But my husband is pretty good at this stuff, he will get it back together. We called Richard's; they are sending us the whole unit from a tractor they are parting out, so we won't have to worry abourt disassembing it after all. 

We should get the parts we ordered in a few days, hope to be mowing again soon!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

pholleran said:


> I should have been more specific. I actually meant that we had the PTO clutch out, rather than the brake drum. The book showed a picture of a special tool to remove the PTO clutch, or disassemble it.
> 
> We got the PTO clutch out before I saw your good advice above. But my husband is pretty good at this stuff, he will get it back together. We called Richard's; they are sending us the whole unit from a tractor they are parting out, so we won't have to worry abourt disassembing it after all.
> 
> ...


That tool was sold to dealers for disassembling the clutches. For the average person, it is better to send it off to Richard's L&G to have them pull it apart. The red spring is rated at 1000 lbs and a blue one 800. They can be dangerous if they get loose.


----------

